# FuQ Serenity... Insanity here I come



## cornfed (May 4, 2002)

Allright, despite my better judgement... *WTF am i talkin' about? Better judgement?  WTF?   *
Ok, Deespite my values...errr....beliefs...uhhh... ...wisdom?   Who'm I kiddin'??!!!  

Ok, to my point...  I'm droppin' 15 in 5weeks.  Period.  I had been cutting... got interrupted by unmentionable events... took a forced training break.  went to crap.  Got back into it... got food poisoning for a full week.  lost a few...8lbs (not including water, convinced that half was lean mass), strength went to crap.  Resumed... Spring break came and training went out the window for 10days... resumed... was stricken w/ an unknown allergy, complete w/ all kinds of fun sides... (10days later started Prednisone [no explanation needed])...couldn't train for 2.5-3weeks... and now here I am.  Lookin' like crap.
Lucky guy I'm not.

Eh, appr ~16%BF 185lbs.   
worst case scenario:  loose some muscle, end up 170 @ 10-11%
best case:  170 @ 8.5%

My diet isn't gonna be sound nor reasonable.  Speed vs. efficiency... I choose speedy results.  I know, I know... I've weighed the costs

Scrawniest I've been in 6yrs, but by Dec I vow to be 190-195 @ 10%... How do you ask... hehehe...    
--------------------------------
Sat. May 4:
4am- ran 3mi (@ hard pace); walked 5mi (appr: 3.5mph)

ahhh...and this afternoon, the training begins


----------



## cornfed (May 7, 2002)

Mon 5th

Already seein' a change.

1am: walk 2.5mi, run 3, walk 4.5  (on a hill that causes 3/5 of each 2.5mi lap to be uphill appr 12-15degrees on avg.  and when I say walk I mean appr 3.5mph and run=7.5min/mi pace... more of a steady jog)

Chest/abs day.
(best contractions in a loooong time)
pre exhaust on Pec Deck (too much for pre-exhaust) 4 sets
hammer incline heavy sets @ 12,10,8,6,6 reps
hammer dec heavy sets to failure 8,6,6,5,4
pec dec to exhaust pyramid 15,12,10,8,6

11pm:
early for my cardio 

cramps in my calves like friggin' heck!   had to foresake the running
walked 7.5mi


time to sleep...2:40am ... early for me, so maybe time to sleep


----------



## cornfed (May 7, 2002)

I don't think anyone can bribe me into posting a pic of my fat scrawny  arse, but I may at the end of 4-5 weeks.


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2002)

I was wondering if you were ever going to update this bloody journel 

Good luck dropping the weight without losing too much muscle, be looking forward to your updates


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> I don't think anyone can bribe me into posting a pic of my fat scrawny  arse, but I may at the end of 4-5 weeks.



I could post your pic  ....butt I won't


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_...butt I won't



Thank God!!!!  The avatar's bad enough, we sure as hell don't deserve to be subjected to the adult version of that..........THING!


----------



## cornfed (May 7, 2002)

Alb@stard, shut the fuq up!  just for that, I may do it!   

Thanx, w8.  that was a terrible pic anyway   plus it'd need to be updated.  Or maybe I should just draw the beard on the Av?  LOL


----------



## cornfed (May 7, 2002)

Off to the gym for front/medial delts and traps!


----------



## cornfed (May 7, 2002)

BB military- 12,8,8,6,6,8
hammer Arnold- 12,8,6,6,8
pec dec- 12,8,6,6
lateral raises- 12,8,6,6
machine military to exhaust- 8,6
shrugs- 12,8,7,6,8,12


----------



## cornfed (May 8, 2002)

Couldn't train today!!!   Dang finals.... and that infernal party!!!  I know, I left early... so I could be w/ you guys     Gonna do cardio in a few hours.  Guess I'll push my back back til tomorrow.


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2002)

Holy shyt 21 sets for shoulders 

I guess you like your volume training 

I couldn`t do that much unless I injected oil into my joints


----------



## cornfed (May 8, 2002)

Eh, not too bad, but Puttin' chest and detlts back 2 back is fun LOL     Should promote growth.  And anytime you see 12 reps, that's at a light wt and a 3sec up, 3sec squeeze and 3sec down, so it's like a focus/form/warmup/pre-exhaust all in 1.


----------



## cornfed (May 8, 2002)

oh, and too bad there's no oil involved   LOL


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2002)

Shoulders are my absolute least favourite ( reads painful, joint wise no matter what I do ) to train. So I generally try do exhast them asap 

When I add after chest I`ll hit em with only 6 or 7 sets MAX!!


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> oh, and too bad there's no oil involved   LOL



LMAO!! 

I meant motor oil for lube


----------



## cornfed (May 8, 2002)

I had R cuff trouble 2yrs ago, but it's better than ever and not complaining.  

I wish I was _geared_ up for for it...


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2002)

What did you do to fix it?


----------



## cornfed (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LMAO!!
> I meant motor oil for lube :finger :


Why would you need motor oil to lube your finger?


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> 
> Why would you need motor oil to lube your finger?



Because they don`t hit the keys they`re supposed to


----------



## cornfed (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> What did you do to fix it?


nuthin'  stopped trainin' 'em. that's why they suck.  that and stopped using BBs for anything.  just needed a break.  /i think circular motions are inflamatory.


----------



## cornfed (May 8, 2002)

supposed to avoid petroleum based stuff, remember?


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2002)

How about K-Y jelly   

I`m off to the gym bud......catch you on here later


----------



## cornfed (May 8, 2002)

later


----------

